# Puppy separating #1 and #2



## mevensen (Apr 14, 2008)

Our new little girl, Jasmine, is 12 weeks old. She's doing pretty well in terms of keeping her crate and pen free from soiling (one #2 accident yesterday, but we probably lost track of time :frusty: instead of it being her fault).

What get's us in the process is that she never goes #1 and #2 at the same time. When we take her out, she'll often do #1, but then just stare at us. Sometimes, we can encourage her to "try some more" and she will go #2 in the right place. Other times, we assume she's done, then she goes and does #2 5-10 minutes later in a different part of the yard (and once on the fireplace hearth).

Any ideas? I think we've been pretty consistent with commands and rewards for potty in the right time and place. It's kind of frustrating to have her so close, yet so far from doing the right thing so we can reward her properly for both #1 and #2.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Every puppy I've ever had will learn to potty quickly but boy, they seem to take forever to learn the poop command. Usually it's 20-30 minutes after a meal, but you'll need to observe her and figure out her patterns. You can go out for potty way more frequently and when it's time for #2, plan on taking her out for a longer time period.

Good luck. It's not easy, but so worth it when you think about how long she'll be living with you.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero will not pee and poop in the same place. He pees in the grass, but he heads for the woods or bushes to hide and poop. Lots of dogs don't want to use the same area for both. I kept a record for a week of when Cicero did his poop and it is ususlly around 9 in the morning and around 8 at night -- so now we know what time to take him out and just let him run around a while to stimulate him and then he will head for a bush.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick has only gone pee and poop at the same time once in his whole life and that was very unusual (we'd been on a plane for 6 hours). I don't know any dog that does both at the same time. Even if you mean within minutes of each other... lots of dogs will poop at one time and not need to pee until later. That's just their nature. You'd be asking a lot from a puppy for that to change.

In order to know when he will poop in an approximate time frame, you need to feed her at the same time every day. Kubrick has a very ordered poop schedule and we can usually time it down to the hour when he will poop. Pee, though, is up in the air. You need to train your puppy to hold it as needed and to go on your schedule, but at 12 weeks you can't possibly expect your puppy to hold her pee so long so she's only peeing when she poops. Or in the other way, so that she poops as much as she needs to pee... that's a lot of poop!

She should be pooping 3-4 times a day at that age and peeing probably once every 2-3 hours or so, though every puppy is different and I believe Kubrick at that age was peeing once every hour.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I definitely agree on the feeding schedule being a huge help. If you stay consistent on feeding times, you'll start to pick up her poop schedule pretty fast.

Don't be discouraged. Potty training of toy breeds can be very frustrating. If I recall correctly, _The Havanese _says that you shouldn't expect your Hav to be 100% reliable before 9 months, but many, many dogs exceed that. It really depends on their owner learning their schedule and being consistent about offering potty breaks and giving training commands.

It sounds like you're doing a great job so far.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have 2 dogs and pee and poop are separate trips outside. They have a doggie door si it works easily for us. Otherwise, a good plan is to let them outside to pee and then take them for a walk to poop. Brutus makes it 2 yards away to poop and Roxie can make it 3-4.

I agree that you need to find your own dog's pattern.


----------



## talemaker_havanese (Dec 4, 2007)

No Havanese is completely trained till closer to the one year mark either way. You are the one trained.

Our Shoshi (obtained too early 7 weeks) has never had an accident but the hubby took her out consistently after every feeding and we got her in winter and waited till she went. He also got up literally every 2 to 3 hours that first couple of months and took her out. He also had a day job and was a zombie. 

The point is - he was trained not the dog but Shoshi did finally get conditioned to a routine and knew what was expected by doing the same thing over and over again.

As we added dogs, we got more lax and accidents occurred. It's a the reality of life. But consistency and you being trained early on is the key unfortunately.

Our last litter we had one particular pup that from 4 weeks on went on the pad consistently and started ringing the bell for outside then went to his new home and they complained that he wanted to go outside vs. the pad. 

It's so hard to train. It's the hardest thing - potty training and obedience training. It may appear easy but it takes us being consistent and then it all comes together and you end up with an amazing dog. 

They are what we put into it but I also realize some have that extra something - that presence - that personality - that what have you. 

We are still trying to get another visiting Havanese to jump in the pool like our Kat but still not. One fell in (we are always out there) and then kept falling in and we realized he was doing it on purpose. It was a riot so I took him and gently threw him in close to the water to give him the idea of jumping in. We didn't have to do that with Kat but he chose the stairs and well - just adored swimming but not jumping in. Each are unique - fun and bring you something unique.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We took Scooter out approximately every 1/2 hour to every hour when we first brought him home and gave a tiny treat and lots of snuggles and praise every time he went outside. He learned pretty quickly and now uses his Poochie Bells when he wants to go outside. Sometimes it's just to be out, not potty time.  He never poos and pees in the same place, pee is in the grass and poo is always in the pine straw near trees. He doesn't poo at the same time every day though even though he's fed on the same schedule every day.


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Cuba will often pee and then poop when he first gets up in the morning. It is actually pretty funny because as soon as he starts whining in his crate, I know he has to go. He'll pee and then walk about 15 feet and poop. He is pretty consistent after his dinner too. I wat until about 30 minutes and then he pees and poops by the time we come in from our evening walk. Our walk after breakfast is different though. He will pee, but I'm lucky if he poops...


----------



## talemaker_havanese (Dec 4, 2007)

Esperanita:

You are lucky you have some consistency. Some dogs will not poo on a walk. Some wait for the walk. It is all how you present it to them. Dogs that are walked daily to go often rely on the walk to validate that this is the time to go. The trick is getting them to do both. It's doable but hard on the dog that beats to its on drum and tends not to be consistent.


----------

